# Blue cats 1-21-18



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

My nephew & I fished for blue cats out of Chickahominy Riverfront Park this past weekend during the incoming current. We caught a few really nice ones and a few eating sized as well. We used cut fresh mullet for bait. The water was flat & the weather was great. There was hardly anyone fishing from the pier all day, which was surprising.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice congrats


----------

